# RSS dans Safari



## kotek (4 Février 2007)

Bonsoir a tous,

Question de nioube : est-il possible dans Safari de créer un flux RSS qui s'afficherait dans la barre des signets comme un menu déroulant. On ne serait pas obligé de quitter la page que l'on est en train de lire pour voir s'il a du nouveau dans les actus de MacGé.

Merci et à demain.


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

bien sûr que c'est possible il te suffit de créer un dossier dans le menu "barre des signets" la preuve en images:


----------



## kotek (4 Février 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse-éclair, mais ce n'est pas exactement ça que je recherche. Pour être plus précis, je joins moi aussi une ptite image.

L'idée est la suivante : tout en lisant les dernières nouvelles du "Monde", je me dis : "tiens, quoi de neuf sur MacGé ?". Je clique sur le menu déroulant "MacGénération" et j'ai la liste des dernières infos RSS du site. Je n'ai plus qu'çà cliquer si quelque chose m'intéresse.

Ca existe sous Firefox (la photo vient de là d'ailleurs) mais ca m'embête, je suis habitué à Safari.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)

Je ne viens pas r&#233;pondre vraiment &#224; la demande mais faire une suggestion: pourquoi ne pas utiliser une application d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; lecture de flux rss ?
Il en existe d'excellentes tr&#232;s bien int&#233;gr&#233;es &#224; os x payantes ou gratuites. (listes intelligentes etc)
A l'usage, j'en ai retenu 2 :
NetNewsWire : payante mais c'est le top
Vienna : non payante et presqu'aussi efficace (je l'utilise actuellement)

Une fois d&#233;clar&#233;e comme application par d&#233;faut pour les flux rss, cliquer sur le symbole rss dans la barre d'adresse de Safari cr&#233;e imm&#233;diatement l'abonnement dans le lecteur de flux&#8230;


----------



## Alycastre (4 Février 2007)

kotek a dit:


> L'idée est la suivante : tout en lisant les dernières nouvelles du "Monde", je me dis : "tiens, quoi de neuf sur MacGé ?". Je clique sur le menu déroulant "MacGénération" et j'ai la liste des dernières infos RSS du site. Je n'ai plus qu'çà cliquer si quelque chose m'intéresse.



Niet ...


----------



## kotek (4 Février 2007)

Crotte...  

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses. Vous dormez jamais ?


----------



## Alycastre (4 Février 2007)

kotek a dit:


> Crotte...
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses. Vous dormez jamais ?



Si ... :sleep:  J'y vais de ce pas. Good night


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Février 2007)

Sinon tu peux ouvrir le flux dans un nouvel onglet, comme &#231;a tu garde ta page actuelle et c'est super simple &#224; faire.

non ?


----------



## kotek (4 Février 2007)

Simple oui, mais pô pratique. Au lieu de jeter un coup d'oeil à la volée, il faut faire Pomme+T et cliquer sur le signet voulu. Mais bon, à côté de ça, il y a des mômes qui crevent de faim en Afrique alors mes ptits problèmes personnels...


----------

